# Corsair H80i die Lüfter mit einer Lüftsteuerung regeln? möglich?



## ha-jo55 (26. Mai 2013)

*Corsair H80i die Lüfter mit einer Lüftsteuerung regeln? möglich?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe mir kann einer weiter helfen.
Kann man von einem Corsair H80i die Lüfter mit einer Lüftsteuerung regeln?
Die Pumpe soll 100% Arbeiten und die Lüfter stufenlos regelbar sein. Ist dass möglich, und wie muss man die lüfter und die Pumpe dann anschliesen?
Lüftersteuerung ist vorhanden. ( 4-Kanal Lüftersteuerung)

THX im vorraus

ha-jo


----------



## dragonlort (26. Mai 2013)

Klar kannst du das einfach die Lüfter an der Steuerung anschließen. Hat nix mit dem h80i zutun. Du kannst aber auch die Lüfter an den h80i lassen und per Software regeln.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i die Lüfter mit einer Lüftsteuerung regeln? möglich?*

wie bereits über mir gesagt wurde, du kannst die lüfter über die software automatisch regeln lassen, das ist auch stufenlos und du musst nicht dran denken, die lüfter hochzudrehen, wenn du mal etwas mehr leistung benötigst. 

falls du noch nicht gekauft hast, kauf doch eher die H80 ohne "i" 
da du die lüfter über eine lüftersteuerung regeln willst und die pumpe dauernd auf höchster stufe laufen soll, kannst du dir das geld auch sparen, was die H80i mehr als die H80 kostet.


----------



## Tommi1 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Corsair H80i die Lüfter mit einer Lüftsteuerung regeln? möglich?*

Hab das mit meiner H100i auch gemacht.
Die Pumpe ganz normal an 12 V vom Netzteil gehängt.
Die Lüfter (waren PWM) per Akasa 5 Fachverteiler an 12 Volt vom Netzteil und an den PWM CPU Anschluß vom Mainboard.
Da hat dann das Board, je nach Temp, die Drehzal geregelt.

Du kannst die natürlich auch an eine Lüftersteuerung hängen (mit nem normalen 2 fach Adapter). Ist kein Problem.


----------

